# Smells good!



## captainchaos84

Ciao 
I'd like to know how to say 'smells good' in italiano. 
'Ha un buon odore' seems long-winded. Is there a short-hand way of saying it?
Grazie mille


----------



## Paulfromitaly

What smells good? 

What does "provide* some context *" mean? 
*How and in which forum to create - edit - post a thread correctly*


----------



## captainchaos84

In relation to food, if you walk into a kitchen and the food 'smells good'.


----------



## banundia

Hi captainchaos,
Youcould change it into an exclamation like:
"che profumo!"
or 
"che buon odore!"


----------



## Necsus

Speaking of kitchen, the exclamation "Hm... Che profumino!" is very commonly used too.


----------



## ohbice

"Sa di buono" is my try.
Ciao
p


----------



## Pietruzzo

"Sa di buono" is about taste, not smell, IMO.


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Pietruzzo, adesso che me lo fai notare è perlomeno ambiguo. E in effetti nella frase originale non c'è un contesto in grado di aiutare a discernere... 
Lascia però che difenda almeno un poco la mia scelta: "Sa di buono" è perfettamente compatibile con "Smells good". Altrimenti non capirei per quale motivo è stata la prima cosa a cui ho pensato


----------



## Pietruzzo

ohbice said:


> nella frase originale non c'è un contesto in grado di aiutare a discernere.





captainchaos84 said:


> In relation to food, if you walk into a kitchen and the food 'smells good'.


I walk into the kitchen: "Che profumino!"
I taste the sughetto: "Sa di buono/che buon sapore!"
IMO once again


----------



## ohbice

Be', al di là delle opinioni, nella frase originale un contesto non c'è. Se guardiamo al contesto fornito nel post 3, allora vengo senz'altro dalla tua opinione. Te l'avevo già scritto ma sembri non capire... comunque la chiudo qui, non è così importante.
Ciao.
p


----------



## Pietruzzo

ohbice said:


> comunque la chiudo qui, non è così importante.


We can hardly say anything important here.


----------



## captainchaos84

Grazie mille amici. I didn't want to create an argument 
N.B. I guess I didn't put a context in because, to be honest, 'smells good' can ONLY refer to the smell of food when one enters the kitchen and has nothing to do with the taste of it which, as Pietruzzo rightly infers, would be different; that is, it would be 'that tastes good' or something along those lines. 
Thanks


----------



## mylla

E comunque "sa di buono" non si è mai sentito. Semmai "che buono". Adesso che ci penso "sai di buono" si può dire a una persona... ma è un commento che va ben al di là dell'odore


----------



## ohbice

Ho provato anch'io il sapone nuovo... sa di buono.
Se poi tu non l'hai mai sentito... posso ipotizzare che non sia un uso locale. Per te. 


Ps: l'ho già stra-detto e lo ri-ri-ripeto: non avevo letto il terzo post, quello in cui "Smells good" viene contestualizzato parlando di cucine e cibi. Basterà? Ce ne vorrà ancora?


----------



## Mary49

mylla said:


> E comunque "sa di buono" *non si è mai sentito*.


Non è corretto: 
http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/ricerca/?q=buono 1    "*sapere di buono*, emanare un odore gradevole o, anche, avere un buon sapore"
http://www.sapere.it/sapere/dizionari/dizionari/Italiano/S/SA/sapere1.html   "_sapere di buono_, avere un buon sapore; anche, avere un buon odore"
http://www.lessicografia.it/Controller?lemma=SAPERE&rewrite=1   "Sapere, per Aver sapore. Lat. sapere".
http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/sapere2/   "Aver sapore (conforme all’originario sign. latino), e anche aver odore di: _sa d’aceto questo vino_; _s. di rancido_, _di muffa_, _di stantìo_; _l’arrosto sa un po’ di bruciato_; _Tu proverai sì come sa di sale Lo pane altrui_ (Dante; qui in senso fig.); _queste sigarette sanno di menta_; _stanze che sanno di chiuso_; _la biancheria sa di pulito_; _non ti mettere in cammino_,_ se la bocca non sa di vino_ (prov. tosc.);".


----------



## ohbice

Mary, anima mia... Mi sentivo ormai accerchiato, sotto assedio


----------



## Mary49

ohbice said:


> Mary, anima mia... Mi sentivo ormai accerchiato, sotto assedio


Ti dirò che "*Sa di buono*" è stata la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente    Del resto, in cucina puoi dirlo tranquillamente, nel senso che l'odore ti dice che il cibo è buono. Quindi lo userei senz'altro!


----------



## mylla

Ma tu davvero l'hai mai detto assaggiando qualcosa? O sentendo l'odore di qualcosa che fosse propriamente cibo? Io mai e neanche l'ho sentito. Riferito a qualcosa che non fosse cibo sì. Un cibo è buono, non sa di buono.


----------



## Mary49

mylla said:


> Ma tu davvero l'hai mai detto assaggiando qualcosa? O sentendo l'odore di qualcosa che fosse propriamente cibo? Io mai e neanche l'ho sentito. Riferito a qualcosa che non fosse cibo sì. Un cibo è buono, non sa di buono.


Io sì, ma se vuoi avere ragione tu, fa pure...


----------



## ohbice

mylla said:


> Ma tu davvero l'hai mai detto assaggiando qualcosa? O sentendo l'odore di qualcosa che fosse propriamente cibo? Io mai e neanche l'ho sentito. Riferito a qualcosa che non fosse cibo sì. Un cibo è buono, non sa di buono.


Era Pietruzzo che diceva questa cosa, però 


Pietruzzo said:


> "Sa di buono" is about taste, not smell, IMO.


----------



## mylla

Invece secondo me è più accettabile per il profumo, se proprio vogliamo.  Per il sapore dico che è buono e basta, non mi verrebbe mai da dire "sa di buono". È delizioso, squisito, eccellente... quello che vuoi. Ma sa di buono mai sentito. Non si tratta di avere ragione. Si tratta di non insegnare qualcosa che non ha riscontro nella lingua reale. Ho visto una cosa che non mi tornava e l'ho segnalata, non mi sono annotata chi l'ha detta. Non si tratta di andare sul personale.


----------



## Necsus

Io francamente associo "sapere di buono" solo a cose diverse dal cibo e dal suo odore, ma questo non vuol dire che l'espressione non sia da ritenersi comunque corretta e utilizzabile in riferimento ad altro, come per esempio il bucato, nel significato di 'emanare un odore gradevole' (come detto nel dizionario sapere.it alla voce _buono_, anziché a quella _sapere_).


----------



## ohbice

mylla said:


> ... non mi sono annotata chi l'ha detta. Non si tratta di andare sul personale.


Era una polemichetta scherzosa con Pietruzzo. Ma hai ragione, devo fare il bravo.
Posso pensare di usare _sa di buono _anche col cibo, e anche con il sapore del cibo: "Cosa ci hai messo nella minestra? sa di buono". Tuttavia è un uso che non mi viene naturale. Con l'odore di altre cose invece sì.
p


----------



## mylla

Necsus said:


> Io francamente associo "sapere di buono" solo a cose diverse dal cibo e dal suo odore.


 anch'io



ohbice said:


> Ho provato anch'io il sapone nuovo... sa di buono.
> Se poi tu non l'hai mai sentito... posso ipotizzare che non sia un uso locale. Per te.
> 
> 
> Ps: l'ho già stra-detto e lo ri-ri-ripeto: non avevo letto il terzo post, quello in cui "Smells good" viene contestualizzato parlando di cucine e cibi. Basterà? Ce ne vorrà ancora?





ohbice said:


> Ho provato anch'io il sapone nuovo... sa di buono.
> Se poi tu non l'hai mai sentito... posso ipotizzare che non sia un uso locale. Per te.
> 
> 
> Ps: l'ho già stra-detto e lo ri-ri-ripeto: non avevo letto il terzo post, quello in cui "Smells good" viene contestualizzato parlando di cucine e cibi. Basterà? Ce ne vorrà ancora?


Appunto, il sapone non si mangia, ecco perché è necessario metterci davanti "sa di"


----------



## sorry66

Can someone summarise the 'sa di buono' saga in English?


----------



## ohbice

Tutto ha origine da "smells good". La cosa più o meno condivisa alla fine è che "Smells good" può essere tradotto con "Sa di buono" solo se il contesto è diverso dal cibo. "Sa di buono" è una traduzione passabile se si parla di profumi/odori relativamente a cose diverse dal cibo.
Sulle altre possibilità ci sono opinioni differenti.
Ciao
p

Ps: in english??? 
"Sa di buono" isn't fine when you are talking about food. If you are talking about non-food, it is ok.


----------



## sorry66

That's a good summary, I get it!  Thanks, ohbice! 
I didn't want to die of over-exertion by reading more than a few paragraphs in Italian


----------



## Pietruzzo

I have my own opinions about "sa di buono". First of all I wouldn't use it for the OP case, but this was probably agreed. I'd said previously that "sa di buono" is about taste and I stand on my position. But it's not the same as "ha un buon sapore". It implies that you know from the taste that the food is "buono", i.e. healthy, genuine etc, Eg. "Si sente che questa pasta è fatta a mano, sa di buono". No need to say that taste is also made of smell but "it smells good" means you are using only your nose and the verb"sapere" is not appropriate. Augh. Ho detto.


----------



## sorry66

Thanks. It's kind of like 'good stuff!' maybe. Hmmm.


----------

